# Cloud-Leitfaden für Behörden



## Newsfeed (18 Januar 2011)

Ein ENISA-Report beschäftigt sich mit der Sicherheit und Zuverlässigkeit von Cloud-Diensten bei der Nutzung durch Behörden und Gemeinden. Daneben hat ENISA eine Report zur Meldepflicht bei Datenschutzverletzungen veröffentlicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

